# Schriftgröße der bootkonsole

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

kann man die Schriftgröße der bootkonsole einstellen, ohne fb? Wenn ja, wie?

MfG

----------

## bell

Ohne fb geht es nicht. Ohne FB hast Du diese alte "DOS-Konsole" mit 640x480 Pixel und 80x25 Zeichen. Sie ist im BIOS einprogrammiert. Was spricht denn gegen einen FB?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Mit FB habe ich Probleme unter kde mit nvidia. Wenn ich den Bildschirm von Monitor auf Twinview mit TV ändere und danach zurückschalte, habe ich nur noch viele bunte Splitter auf dem Desktop.

----------

## schmidicom

Nur so aus neugier, was für einen FB- und X11-Treiber benutzt du denn für deine nVidia? Ist zwar eine Weile her das ich das letzte mal solche Treiber benutzt habe (inzwischen kommt mir nur noch Grafik auf Basis vom KMS ins Haus) aber schon damals funktionierten sie (FB-Treiber und X11-Binary-Treiber) nur dann wirklich fehlerfrei wenn für den FB nur einfache Treiber wie vesa benutzt wurden.

----------

## flammenflitzer

nvidia-drivers-325.15

3.10.17-gentoo -> CONFIG_FB_UVESA

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Fbsplash

----------

## schmidicom

Auf dem Wiki steht zwar das diese kombi funktionieren sollte aber versuch es doch einfach mal mit einem etwas weniger aufwendigerem FB-Treiber (vesa oder efi).

----------

## toralf

Hhm, also funktioniert dieser Kernel-parameter "vga=0xf06" nur, wenn ich auch FB (zumindest als Modul) kompiliert habe ?

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Mit FB habe ich Probleme unter kde mit nvidia. Wenn ich den Bildschirm von Monitor auf Twinview mit TV ändere und danach zurückschalte, habe ich nur noch viele bunte Splitter auf dem Desktop.

 Liegt nicht an FB!.

Möglicherweise an kde systemsettings. Ich hatte bei den Arbeitsflächen-Effekten opengl3.1 ausgewählt. Jetzt probiere ich opengl2.0.

----------

